# Best MAC Nude for NW 35/MUFE 160?



## HeavenF (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a MAC Nude. What do you girls suggest based on my specs?


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

Best Mac nude lipstick is Blankety. It suits a range of skin tones. I have it, I'm NC35 and I love it on me, it's the perfect nude shade. I pair it with Mac Oak lipliner and Mac C Thru Lipglass. HTH


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

